# Thanksgiving/Late season Rooster tails!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

How did everybody do? I only saw a couple of other hunters in the SE in two days. A memorable trip, because it's the first time that my 9 year old has gone pheasant hunting with me. He's been waterfowl hunting since he was two and shot is first duck at 6. He was just a walker this time around, but he got to witness some of the things that make pheasant hunting so special.

We found a little life in the S.E. despite the massive habitat destruction in the area. Weather was perfect and enough birds to keep a 9 year old interested in 2 mile walks. First time out for my dogs and they were about done after 2 days. My one dog Abby is a savvy veteran of 12 years and still gets excited to go! However, with two back legs that just don't work right anymore and blind in one eye...I think she's officially retired after this weekend. After she retrieved this pig rooster...3/4 inch spurs, she just kind of laid down in the grass. My son being wise beyond his years said "Abby was taking it all in". Something just told me...it's time. Here she is with her last retrieve. She's had a helluva career.










We scratched out a limit over two days and look forward to our next shot to chase roosters together. Unfortunately, with his squirt hockey schedule...finding two days will be difficult.










First thing I did when I got home was put together a rooster for a customer and can't wait to get out again! :beer: 
Keep the pictures and stories coming!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Rick, that is just wonderful that you get your son involved in hunting and the outdoors. Many don't take the time to do so. My father didn't hunt much but I remember well the few times he took me, even before I started school. Your old veteran dog has done well for you, give her a rub from me and congratulations on the good hunt.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

LOVE old dogs!!!


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Congrats. I found a few pheasants yesterday but my juvenile setter had a day when he reverted to remembering nothing (as well as my one poor shot). Commiseration on the older dog. Our lab is reaching that point as well and the adage the spirit is willing but the flesh is weak is never more true. Her enthusiasm is still unbounded but more than a couple of miles leaves her in pain when we return home. Thanks for getting the kid out hunting. May the two of you have many more hunts.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Way cool. Great pic of the old pro and his last bird. Cherish that. Cool pic with the young'un as well!


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

That is a huge rooster you've shot! What a fitting trophy for Abby on her last hunt! What a beautiful dog and photo. Frame it and put it in a place where you can look at it often.

I've had 3 Yellow Labs over the past 24 years and had to put down Hale, the middle dog in that trio, when she was in her 16th year (!!) in 2012. She was a gamer right up to her final 6 months. Very tough saying goodbye to our canine friends.

Although all 3 dogs were excellent upland bird dogs, Hale was far and away the best. Now I rely on 8 year old Remy, who has come into her own as both an upland dog and waterfowl retriever.


----------

